# Grilled Peaches



## iCook31 (Aug 13, 2007)

I was reading this magazine and it had a recipe in it for Grilled Peaches.

It said something about how you cut them in half. 
Put a honey, horseradish or something coating on it, and grill them for about 3 minutes on each side.

I was wondering if anyone ever had them before. And if so should I try making them?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2007)

iCook31 said:
			
		

> I was reading this magazine and it had a recipe in it for Grilled Peaches.
> 
> It said something about how you cut them in half.
> Put a honey, horseradish or something coating on it, and grill them for about 3 minutes on each side.
> ...


Icook,
grilled fruit is wonderful ..We use it with meats and chicken and as a dessert as well. With akk the winderful peaches, nectarines,plums out there at their peak now, it would be a shame not to at least give it a try. Were it me, I'd not put anything sweet on the fuit as I grill it, but wait til I've taken it off the grill and then lightly drizzle with a honey mixture of some sort,,Fruit grills quickly and added sugar if not watched closely burns easy and fast..You can put on a topping, you just need to be right there to make sure it doesn't burn..Give it a try, it's wonderful,
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 13, 2007)

Grilled peaches are great!  Take some mascarpone cheese and mix with some honey and cinnamon.  Once the peaches are grilled fill the pit hole with the mascarpone mixture.

Slice fresh pineapple.  Baste with cassis as you grill.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 13, 2007)

iCook31 said:
			
		

> I was reading this magazine and it had a recipe in it for Grilled Peaches.
> 
> It said something about how you cut them in half.
> Put a honey, horseradish or something coating on it, and grill them for about 3 minutes on each side.
> ...


 
Welcome to DC, iCook.

Is this the recipe you had in mind - Peaches Jezebel?
Southern Living Recipes and Food: Grill Something New

Looks like a nice side for the pork, w the horseradish & honey.  I may give it a go as well.

I prepare mine on an indoor grill (lightly coated with oil). Slice the peaches in half, remove the pit and place cut side down over med-hi heat. I like them w vanilla ice cream w a little cinnamon over the top and drizzled w blackberry jam.

The melted butter w rum and brown sugar looks good too.

Grilled Peaches Recipe


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 13, 2007)

great dessert. Drizzle with a little reduced balsamic finished with a little honey. Serve with ice cream, or eat straight up.

There are many sweet ans savory applications for grilled fruits, but I like peached the best. Pineapple is a very close second.


----------



## iCook31 (Aug 14, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> Welcome to DC, iCook.
> 
> Is this the recipe you had in mind - Peaches Jezebel?
> Southern Living Recipes and Food: Grill Something New
> ...


 
Yes, thats the recipe. All of your guys replies look very good. I am going to try this in a few days. I might make it for my grandmas birthday. 

I dont think I am going to make it as a desert though, because for the desert I am going to make her some trifile. And that already has enought fruit in it already! So it will probably be a side dish to the kabobs.

Thanks for all of the ideas!!!


----------



## Barbara (Aug 14, 2007)

I grilled some nectarines the other night - Cut them in half & made a marinade with butter, brown sugar left them for an hour or so. Put them on foil on the barbecue for awhile. Yummy. With nectarines you don't even need to peal them. 

good on pork or even ice cream.


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2007)

I love love love grilled fruit.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 18, 2007)

I thinking of grilling peaches, then using them in a cobbler. The caramelization may prove interesting. 



Have Fun and Enjoy!


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 18, 2007)

You people are dangerous!  Whenever I visit this site I have to put protection on my keyboard because I tend to drool alot!  Shouldn't there be a "hazardous to your waistline" warning posted somewhere on this site?


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 18, 2007)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Shouldn't there be a "hazardous to your waistline" warning posted somewhere on this site?



ROFL!  You ought to drop by the kitchen I work in.  I'll even give you a drool bucket  

One thing the linen service drivers always say, is that cooks/chefs almost always end up ordering "larger" uniforms over time, as opposed to ordering "smaller" uniforms.

One of the secretaries for the club has told us that she's stopped eating the club's food for lunch (we give them a free lunch), because she's put on 20 lbs in a year.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 18, 2007)

Grilled peaches sound good, but the horseradish does not.
I would serve them with whipped cream, laced with brandy and honey, and sprinkle chopped roasted almonds on top.

Mel


----------



## applesauce (Aug 24, 2007)

I love grilled peaches, I like to marinade them for a bit like Barbara suggested.  And with vanilla ice cream is the best!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 24, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> Grilled peaches are great!  Take some mascarpone cheese and mix with some honey and cinnamon.  Once the peaches are grilled fill the pit hole with the mascarpone mixture.
> 
> Slice fresh pineapple.  Baste with cassis as you grill.



 sounds like a plan for tonight.....just happen to have some fresh peaches and mascarpone.


----------



## KellySeven (Aug 25, 2007)

If you use baking paper on the grill plate, you can caramelize the fruit with no mess.


----------

